
Threat Models for Differential Privacy - oedmarap
https://www.nist.gov/blogs/cybersecurity-insights/threat-models-differential-privacy
======
TrueDuality
I've always found differential privacy very interesting. Very much looking
forward to reading about additional tools around it.

------
deepstack
Feel like that is what Signal and Protonmail are doing. As a user I welcome
this. We should never trust data curator.

